# järkyttää



## Gavril

Can _järkyttää_ be used in the following sentences?


_Ei vain loukkaavaa ole tämä maalaus, vaan ihan järkyttävää!

__Hän järkyttyi saatuaan kuulla että hän oli voittanut palkinnon._ 
_
Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan että hänet irtisanottiin.

Häntä järkytti kuulla että vaimo oli jäänyt autokolariin.

Vaikkei hän haavoittunut, hän jäi järkyttyneeksi autokolarin jälkeen.

Hän järkyttyi tiedettyään olevansa raskas.
_(In other words, she was surprised; she hadn't yet thought about whether it was good or bad news.)


Miksi muuten keksin kuusi (eikä viittä, eikä seitsemää) esimerkkilausetta aina kun aloitan säikeen?

Kiitos


----------



## JukkaT

I would say:

Tämä maalaus ei ole vain loukkaava, vaan ihan järkyttävä.

Hän järkyttyi saatuaan kuulla, että oli voittanut palkinnon. (The second "hän" is unnecessary if it refers to same person as the first one. If it doesn't refer to same person, then it's better to use other word e.g. persons name)

Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan, että hänet irtisanottaisiin. ("Hän järkyttyi irtisanomisestaan" if it already happened)

Häntä järkytti kuulla, että hänen vaimonsa oli joutunut (auto)kolariin.

Vaikkei hän loukkaantunut, hän järkyttyi kolarista. (or "hän joutui sokkiin kolarin jälkeen") (You can use "haavoittunut/haavoittua/haavoittaa" only if the action is intentional e.g. in the war.)

Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan olevansa raskaana. (I think "järkyttyä" is generally used to describe negative experience. So if you say "Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan olevansa raskaana", I would probably think that she wasn't happy about her pregnancy.)



> Miksi muuten keksin kuusi (eikä viittä, eikä seitsemää enkä viittä tai seitsemää) esimerkkilausetta aina kun aloitan säikeen?


 
I don't know if "säie" is correct word for thread in this case, maybe someone else can confirm that.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The Finnish word for "thread" is _ketju.

_GOM


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> I would say:
> 
> Tämä maalaus ei ole vain loukkaava, vaan ihan järkyttävä.
> 
> Hän järkyttyi saatuaan kuulla, että oli voittanut palkinnon. (The second "hän" is unnecessary if it refers to same person as the first one. If it doesn't refer to same person, then it's better to use other word e.g. persons name)
> 
> Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan, että hänet irtisanottaisiin. ("Hän järkyttyi irtisanomisestaan" if it already happened)
> 
> Häntä järkytti kuulla, että hänen vaimonsa oli joutunut (auto)kolariin.
> 
> Vaikkei hän loukkaantunut, hän järkyttyi kolarista. (or "hän joutui sokkiin kolarin jälkeen") (You can use "haavoittunut/haavoittua/haavoittaa" only if the action is intentional e.g. in the war.)
> 
> Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan olevansa raskaana. (I think "järkyttyä" is generally used to describe negative experience. So if you say "Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan olevansa raskaana", I would probably think that she wasn't happy about her pregnancy.)



What would you use instead of _järkyttyä _in the last sentence? In English, the sentence would be "She was shocked to hear ..."



> I don't know if "säie" is correct word for thread in this case, maybe someone else can confirm that.



Wiktionary.org gives _säie _as the translation for "thread (on an internet discussion board)". _säie_ may not be the most common word for "thread", but I've definitely seen the word used with this meaning.


----------



## 880320

JukkaT said:


> Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan olevansa raskaana. (I  think "järkyttyä" is generally used to describe negative experience. So  if you say "Hän järkyttyi kuultuaan olevansa raskaana", I would probably  think that she wasn't happy about her pregnancy.)





Gavril said:


> What would you use instead of _järkyttyä _in the last sentence? In English, the sentence would be "She was shocked to hear ..."


The part, "hän järkyttyi," is valid here and does mean virtually the same as "she was shocked". There are alternatives however, such as the following, to "hän järkyttyi kuultuaan":
1. "Hän meni (pois) tolaltaan kuultuaan..."
2. "Hän meni suunniltaan kuultuaan..."



Gavril said:


> Wiktionary.org gives _säie _as the translation for "thread (on an internet discussion board)". _säie_ may not be the most common word for "thread", but I've definitely seen the word used with this meaning.


I also have seen this usage a number of times. Another word used to mean the same thing is "ketju" (or "viestiketju").


----------

